
Apple rejecting app that doesn't auto-charge at end of free trial - huntermeyer
https://mobile.twitter.com/downdogapp/status/1278048862746234883
======
lalo2302
Aren't they making it to keep consistency on the apps?

Let's say I'm a first time subscriber and it happens to be this app, then the
trial finishes and I'm not charged. Then I go and subscribe to another trial
and I get charged. I'd be very pissed.

